# Geek Vape Black Ring Plus Mech Mod with Tsunami Pro RDA Kit



## 3avape (17/4/17)

Geekvape Tsunami Mech Kit comes with a Tsunami Pro RDA and a Black Ring Plus Mechanical Mod, which allows a quick switch between 510 mode to hybrid mode.
510 Mode works safely with all kinds of tank while hybrid mode for optimal power output, direct connection with 18650 battery.

The mechanical mod is available in 2 types: Stainless Steel&Brass, Resin&Copper, which makes the mod quite beautiful and comfortable to hold in hands. As for the Tsunami Pro RDA, its diameter is 25mm, and its velocity style deck enables single or dual coils wicking.






















*Parameters:*
Drip tip height: 12mm
Height: 127mm
Outside diamter: 25mm
Resistance: 0.1-3.0ohm
Voltage: 3.6-4.2V
Battery: Single 18650 (not included)

*Features:*
-Quick switch between 510 mode to hybrid mode
-Interchangeable sleeve
-Enhanced magnetic button eliminates battery rattle
-Large build deck allows convenient build with big coils
-Adjustable airflow in both single coil and dual coil setup
-Comes with wide heatproof drip tip& 510 drip tip adapter
-Optimized airflow hole position minimizes leakage issues
-Staggered inner chamber to eliminate damage to the silicone ring

*Package includes:*
1x Geekvape Black Ring Plus Mech Mod
1x Black Tsunami Pro RDA


----------

